# The biggest assholes in rock



## Lola

Gene Simmons. Just his obnoxious god like complex. Merchandising himself to death , not for the sake of the band but himself. Kiss kasket?! Give me a break. Non Jews should be the slave labor that keeps the train running? 

Alex and Eddie Van Halen for kicking out Michael Anthony out of the band. 

Richard Patrick of Filter notoriety. 

And you?


----------



## Mooh

Phil Spector.

Edit...couldn't think of names this morning, had to look them up online.

Gary Glitter.

Ted Nugent.


----------



## High/Deaf

I'm so vain,
I probably thought this thread was about me, 'bout me, 'bout me, 'bout me.


Yngwie's gotta be up there, no? But this _could_ be a pretty big list, me thinks.


----------



## ezcomes

You could turn an eye to almost anyone if you want...
Skynyrd for not letting Ed King back into the band
Bon jovi and ritchie sambora
Dream theater and portnoy...
Axl


----------



## cdntac

Mooh said:


> Ted Nugent.


I'm not saying that I don't get the reasons why some may find him irritating but in all honesty, I truly believe most people, if they sat down and talked with him for an hour, they would leave the room actually liking him. 

Last year at the Dallas Guitar Show he signed autographs, took pics, shook hands and spoke with every person for 7 hours straight without a break on both Sat and Sun. Even I had to leave the booth to go to the washroom and have a small break --- but he just kept on going because people were lining up for a long time to meet him.


----------



## Budda

That doesnt mean he isnt a shitty guy, just that he appreciates fans.

Theres a long list. What did the singer from Filter do?


----------



## keto

I am so pleased we can now swear in thread titles, I was all worried we were going "classy" and "kid friendly".

Hey, if you're gonna name call can you at least put up some justification for naming names? ie., Gary Glitter - child pornographer. Don't just throw out Richard Patrick - Ted Nugent - and leave us hanging.


----------



## Mooh

Fair enough.

Why Ted Nugent? His appetite for minor girls is a qualifier.


----------



## ronmac

Ted Nugent Trumps them all, imo.


----------



## Budda

ronmac said:


> Ted Nugent Trumps them all, imo.


Wondering if Page and Townsend will make the list.


----------



## BSTheTech

Lola said:


> Alex and Eddie Van Halen for kicking out Michael Anthony out of the band.
> 
> And you?


I just finished "Running with the Devil" by Noel Monk. It turns out Ed, Alex, and Dave put Mike on salary after the release of 1984, and to make things worse it was retroactive to before that album was released. 
Ed and Dave argued they were the creative geniuses behind the band and Mike hadn't contributed anything (other than back-ground vocals). Alex basically got a full share for being Ed's brother. So Mike had been getting the shaft for almost 30 years before Wolfgang took his place. Good book about the business end of the band.


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> That doesnt mean he isnt a shitty guy, just that he appreciates fans.
> 
> Theres a long list. What did the singer from Filter do?


The guy from Filter paid his band wages that were on par with poverty level! He even admitted to wanting to keep all the money from every gig to himself. Band members are what helped make Filter, Filter.


----------



## Lola

Did Billy Joel help to end Stegmeyer's life by telling him he was no longer on tour with the band?


----------



## keto

Lola said:


> The guy from Filter paid his band wages that were on par with poverty level! He even admitted to wanting to keep all the money from every gig to himself. Band members are what helped make Filter, Filter.


He got that from Trent Reznor, Nine Inch Nails. If you watched the Netflix Hired Guns thing, Richard and other NIN members talk about it.

Nobody killed Stegmeyer but Stegmeyer. He was, again according to extensive interviews in Hired Guns, depressed at least in part about being out of the band yes.

Thread may get canned if you don't edit the title.


----------



## Lola

keto said:


> He got that from Trent Reznor, Nine Inch Nails. If you watched the Netflix Hired Guns thing, Richard and other NIN members talk about it.
> 
> Nobody killed Stegmeyer but Stegmeyer. He was, again according to extensive interviews in Hired Guns, depressed at least in part about being out of the band yes.
> 
> Thread may get canned if you don't edit the title.


It was the devious way that he was let go!

If it gets canned c'est la vie. I guess f bombs don't count.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Lola said:


> Did Billy Joel help to end Stegmeyer's life by telling him he was no longer on tour with the band?


He didn't tell him, some flunky did. And yeah, it probably didn't help.


----------



## 1SweetRide

I'll add Roger Waters for kicking out Wright and trying to prevent founding members from ever playing a Pink Floyd song.


----------



## KapnKrunch

I can well imagine how I woulda handled fame and fortune. I am already an asshole without it.


----------



## garrettdavis275

Ginger Baker was/is pretty next level in terms of straight up cruelty. 

I'm always surprised by how many of them kept 15 year old (or younger) "girlfriends". Straight up predatory shit. I'd say they top the list by default but I guess that's something different and worse than a garden variety asshole.

I'm fairly confident that most of them would qualify by somebody's asshole criteria. You could say that for anyone I suppose.


----------



## Scottone




----------



## John Fisher

As much as love his stuff, no list like this is complete without adding Malmsteen. From responding to interviewers questions with "why are you asking who is in the band, no one came to see them", to his issue with his past lead singers.
Still a treat to watch live but, if the shoe fits......


----------



## Guest

Now put it to music.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> Now put it to music.



i should, just for the _fuck_ of it. HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Wardo

Bill Monroe used to make the band members work on his farm between gigs ... lol


----------



## mhammer

ronmac said:


> Ted Nugent Trumps them all, imo.


He has the capacity to be a prick, and the capacity to be a decent guy. I spent the afternoon with him in 1970, and he was very decent to me. He let me try his blonde Byrdland. He made up a few custom sets of light gauge Ernie Ball strings for me when he learned I had never played light gauge. He was nice to his mom when he phojned her as I was waiting in the hotel room (it was Mother's Day). He was very polite to the waitress in the hotel dining room. And he was civil to my best friend that accompanied me. I will note that my friend was horribly disfigured from a congenital form of skin cancer, and often made people wince when they saw him. Nugent treated him straight up without comment or visible discomfort. What I've seen of Nugent in more recent years is quite disappointing, compared to what I witnessed personally. Once upon a time he was "all about the music" - a veritable Motor City Dave Grohl. Somewhere along the line it all seemed to wither away. I don't know why. But underneath is the kernel of a good person. I just wish he'd let it out a little more often, and a little less bombastically.


----------



## mhammer

I spent an hour or so with James Brown in 1982. A great contributor to music, and one helluva bandleader, but very full of himself, and largely intolerant of challenges to that self-image. This is the thing with showbiz folks who are surrounded by many that depend on them for a living. They tend to hear how wonderful they are more frequently than is really healthy for a person. Great if you have low self-esteem, I suppose, but generally not good for psychological growth.

I understand it happens in business and politics too.


----------



## Robert1950

Both Axl Rose and Ritchie Blackmore have been know to treat bandmates and fans like crap.


----------



## Adcandour

I heard David Grohl is really an asshole and his 24 hour a day/7 days a week "nice guy" routine is all baloney.


----------



## johnnyshaka

adcandour said:


> I heard David Grohl is really an asshole and his 24 hour a day/7 days a week "nice guy" routine is all baloney.


Take that back! It can't be true...my dad said so!


----------



## BSTheTech

adcandour said:


> I heard David Grohl is really an asshole and his 24 hour a day/7 days a week "nice guy" routine is all baloney.


I've seen a couple documentaries about him and I've noticed that he is VERY particular about what he wants and if he can't get it he'll find a musician/engineer that can provide it. There was a great scene in one where he is recording the first FF album and he's drunk and kicks everyone out of the booth in a rage and then says to himself "I was in Nirvana man..." Fade to black. I think that sums it up ;-)


----------



## Adcandour

I was just messing around, since most of us like him more than a friend...


----------



## Wardo

Maybe being an asshole is the price of admission if you wanna be “in” rock ... lol


----------



## mhammer

A buddy from another forum was tech-ing for the Foos during their tour with Dylan (yes, it really happened). They were chatting at one point and Grohl found out that my buddy Andy had been in a small-time Ohio band (the X-Rated Cowboys) that had had a local "hit". When Grohl learned this, he exclaimed in surprise "Man, I _love_ that song!", and immediately sat down at the drums and beat the song out, note for note. My buddy was suitably impressed, declaring that Grohl really was "all about the music".


----------



## Diablo

Wardo said:


> Maybe being an asshole is the price of admission if you wanna be “in” rock ... lol


I think it's hard to find ppl in any industry that reached the pinnacle of success without at least some stigma of "asshole" on them. They're pretty driven, intense, stubborn and with a big sense of self.


----------



## Wardo

Diablo said:


> ... They're pretty driven, intense, stubborn and with a big sense of self.


Yeah, I think so.

Be pretty hard to survive in that environment otherwise.

And that’s the way it is with a lot of things; predictors just waiting to take you down if they smell blood.


----------



## BSTheTech

adcandour said:


> I was just messing around, since most of us like him more than a friend...


Ya got me.


----------



## High/Deaf

Trump's probably a YUUUUGE rockstar in his own head, so .......................... him.


----------



## vadsy

Ted Nugent is an American hero!


----------



## Lola

Let's not forget Cortney Love. The name says it all. 

No gender bias here.


----------



## Lola

See, that is part of the appeal as why I love Angus so much because he isn't a f*cking asshole like the rest of them. He's so far removed from the asshole crowd of musicians. Malcolm was the exact same. God love him.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Let's not forget Cortney Love. The name says it all.
> 
> No gender bias here.


What about her name says it all?



Lola said:


> See, that is part of the appeal as why I love Angus so much because he isn't a f*cking asshole like the rest of them. He's so far removed from the asshole crowd of musicians. Malcolm was the exact same. God love him.


I think you may be delusional as you have no way of really knowing. Time to put the hate aside in the spirit of the holiday season, did you post something about peace towards your fellow man somewhere on here?


----------



## vadsy

vadsy said:


> Ted Nugent is _*a true*_ American hero!


fixed that for ya


----------



## jb welder

Vadsy, I'm hoping you'll start referring to yourself in the third person. Don't let us down.


----------



## Lola

vadsy said:


> What about her name says it all?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may be delusional as you have no way of really knowing. Time to put the hate aside in the spirit of the holiday season, did you post something about peace towards your fellow man somewhere on here?


And this is why your on my ignore list!!!!

You're just a shit disturber!


----------



## Guncho

Lola said:


> The guy from Filter paid his band wages that were on par with poverty level! He even admitted to wanting to keep all the money from every gig to himself. Band members are what helped make Filter, Filter.


Not really. The songs and vocals made that band. Any competent studio musicians could have recorded the bass, drums, etc.


----------



## Guncho

.


----------



## Guncho

BSTheTech said:


> I've seen a couple documentaries about him and I've noticed that he is VERY particular about what he wants and if he can't get it he'll find a musician/engineer that can provide it. There was a great scene in one where he is recording the first FF album and he's drunk and kicks everyone out of the booth in a rage and then says to himself "I was in Nirvana man..." Fade to black. I think that sums it up ;-)


Nothing wrong with being particular. If you had a drummer who recorded tracks you knew you could do better are you going to keep the original drum tracks just so you don't hurt someone's feelings?

The scene you are referring to Grohl was obviously joking.


----------



## Guncho

I'm sure some people would consider Neil Young to have been an asshole at times although those who know him know he is just all about following his muse no matter what and that muse has produced some timeless music.


----------



## keithb7

Have any of you seen the Chuck Berry documentary? Where Keith Richards rehearses with Chuck then plays the show. Chuck sure comes across as a f’n Dick. Big time. Who really knows, it’s a movie. I don’t know Chuck but have heard more than handful of stories to qualify his hi and mighty dick-titude.

How about Johnny Cash when he was hooked on speed? Bet he was a real gentleman. Lol. I’m sure his first wife and kids hated what they went through growing up. I read about some real Dick moves in a recent Cash biography.

I met Larry Collins recently. A child prodigy of the 5o’s. Check him out on YT. Hyper-active like gaffer he was. He toured with Cash, Joe Maphis and many other greats including Elvis. I sure wish Larry could chime in here. Imagine the stories he could tell about assholes in Rock? He was a real gentleman and we had some good laughs together.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> And this is why your on my ignore list!!!!
> 
> You're just a shit disturber!


Yea, I’m the shit disturber. You throw out a bunch of random musicians names and call them assholes to see what sticks with fellow forumites, ..hmmm I wonder what the goal of this thread is?


----------



## Lola

Guncho said:


> Not really. The songs and vocals made that band. Any competent studio musicians could have recorded the bass, drums, etc.


Listen to *exactly *what he says in
*Hired guns! *


----------



## John Fisher

I remember Van Morrison being called this by numerous people. However like someone else stated to be successful you probably had to walk over a few people.


----------



## Mooh

Guncho said:


> I'm sure some people would consider Neil Young to have been an asshole at times although those who know him know he is just all about following his muse no matter what and that muse has produced some timeless music.


My brother and I had this very conversation on Christmas day, Neil Young not only does whatever he wants, but he usually does it very well. Whenever his attempts aren't so compelling, he simply continues his evolution.


----------



## bolero

until I am in a position these "Rock Stars" are in, and have to deal with, I hesitate to call any of them "asshole"

I doubt many of us here would be able to cope with the lifestyles they lead


----------



## Scottone

Mooh said:


> My brother and I had this very conversation on Christmas day, Neil Young not only does whatever he wants, but he usually does it very well. Whenever his attempts aren't so compelling, he simply continues his evolution.


I've been hooked on his archive site since I heard about it a couple of weeks back. Only a handful of artists that have written and recorded as many great tunes as Neil.


----------



## Lola

vadsy said:


> Yea, I’m the shit disturber. You throw out a bunch of random musicians names and call them assholes to see what sticks with fellow forumites, ..hmmm I wonder what the goal of this thread is?


Why are you on so many people's ignore lists then? 

You don't even deserve an answer.

Your such a drama douche!


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Why are you on so many people's ignore lists then?
> 
> You don't even deserve an answer.
> 
> Your such a drama douche!


Drama douche, that’s funny.


----------



## garrettdavis275

I'm surprised this thread took 4 pages to derail. Well done everyone!!!

(Seriously)


----------



## vadsy

garrettdavis275 said:


> I'm surprised this thread took 4 pages to derail. Well done everyone!!!
> 
> (Seriously)


I thought it was going to go earlier and I truly stayed out thinking I wasn't needed but clearly I was and I couldn't resist eventually with the way @Lola was posting.


----------



## mhammer

I'm not sure what the criteria are that merit a musician being placed in the A-hole category. Then there is the question of "in rock" and how that gets defined. For instance, there were plenty of instances where Justin Bieber seriously misbehaved. Is he "in rock"? Maybe, maybe not. "Rock" is certainly not defined strictly by distorted guitars. Much of his misdeeds occurred when he was much younger, and of high school age, immersed in more money than a youth of that age should probably have. So is he an A-hole, or simply immature and growing up?

Gene Simmons is probably a prototypic rock A-hole. He's old enough to know better...MUCH better, but is still on a business-only track, dying his hair and maintaining it like he can somehow create a believable illusion of being 28. Kind of the Duddy Kravitz of rock: the immigrant kid who can never stop proving himself.

Many people who can get themselves labelled as A-holes, do so in response to specific events in which someone expected more from them than the circumstances or the musician's current headspace permitted. I mean, just exactly how cool, calm, collected, and encouraging of their better angels are major players coming off the bus, prepping for a show, or coming down after a show?

I once interviewed Frank Zappa (the same weekend as the original 1969 Woodstock). I was in a room with a bunch of reporters, who kept asking the same banal questions. When the questions were repetitive and bored him, he was very ascerbic and dismissive. When the questions intrigued him, he was a sweetie and very engaged. A year later, I interviewed Van Morrison. He lived up to the legend of being a VERY difficult interviewee, but I have to say part of it was because I have a hard time telling when people with a strong Irish accent are being sarcastic. So maybe it was me, rather than him. People can get labelled as jerks for all sorts of reasons that have nothing to do with their day-in/day-out personality. 

After watching the Amy Winehouse documentary, I have to say I have no sympathy for the jerk she married, who struck me as merely being out fora good time, no matter who he hurt or steamrolled over along the way. Most people would classify David Lee Roth as a bit of an A-hole. Truthfully, he IS more than a little bombastic. But then, how many rock guys do you knowthat move from fronting a mega-platinum band totraining as an emergency medical technician and ambulance medic? (his father, two uncles, and his grandfather were surgeons). So, people who strike us as A-holes can have other sides to them.


----------



## bolero

yeah...when I woke up in the ambulance & saw DAVID LEE ROTH staring down at my face, I was 100% sure I was dead


----------



## keto

Mark, fwiw and very little pertinence to this thread, but Gene's 'hair' is a rug, in quotes cause not sure if actually hair


----------



## Wardo

keithb7 said:


> Have any of you seen the Chuck Berry documentary? Where Keith Richards rehearses with Chuck then plays the show. Chuck sure comes across as a f’n Dick. Big time. Who really knows, it’s a movie. I don’t know Chuck but have heard more than handful of stories to qualify his hi and mighty dick-titude.


Yeah, I saw some of that and Kieth had to talk him down when Berry was being a jackass.

In Richards' book he mentions Berry changing keys on everyone when they did the actual show just to mess them up.

There's also a clip out there of Keith being asked about Lennon running the Stones to shit (and maybe they were but that's not my point) and Richards looks at the camera, and more in sorrow than in anger, just says: "well John was always very bitter." I thought that one was nicely played by Richards.


----------



## Scotty

bolero said:


> until I am in a position these "Rock Stars" are in, and have to deal with, I hesitate to call any of them "asshole"
> 
> I doubt many of us here would be able to cope with the lifestyles they lead


Sorry, I’m calling BS on this. Fame is no excuse to act like a douchebag. Overinflated or padded egos gives nobody the right to act out of the realm of what’s right. These issues are caused by people who no longer check themselves because they think they are exempt due to their stature. Their ego is theirs to monitor. 

I agree with [email protected] Tacky Teddy and those who idolize him. He’s no hero, more like a gasbag of a weasel who exemplifies every single thing that a man should not be. I couldn’t stand him before this thread and it sure didn’t get any better


----------



## Guest

Scotty said:


> [email protected] Tacky Teddy


As per FZ , 'shut up and play your guitar'.


----------



## cdntac

Scotty said:


> I agree with [email protected] Tacky Teddy and those who idolize him. He’s no hero, more like a gasbag of a weasel who exemplifies every single thing that a man should not be. I couldn’t stand him before this thread and it sure didn’t get any better


Well that sure hurts my feelings. Lol. 

I certainly don't idolize him but consider him a pretty good friend.


----------



## Adcandour

Wasn't Goatse in a punk band? Easily the biggest asshole.


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> See, that is part of the appeal as why I love Angus so much because he isn't a f*cking asshole like the rest of them. He's so far removed from the asshole crowd of musicians. Malcolm was the exact same. God love him.


 as much as i dig angus. and you KNOW i do, alot. there is the one nagging thing that suggests otherwise:

i saw the interview on youtube where brian said they left all his gear in the driveway without a word to him. interestingly enough, i can't find it anymore. i searched youtube for 20 minutes, and it just doesn't seem to be there anymore. he has since recanted, saying that he "exaggerated a bit". we all know lawyers and money can make people change their story, and the fact the interview seems to be un-find-able now, suggests that's what may have occurred. 
you cant exaggerate something like finding all your gear dumped in the driveway without any notice. it either happened, or it was a lie. 

i agree about courtney love though. she's human slag. after having read her bio, and from what i know of her from other sources, i can't name a single redeeming quality about her.


----------



## Adcandour

cheezyridr said:


> i agree about courtney love though. she's human slag. after having read her bio, and from what i know of her from other sources, i can't name a single redeeming quality about her.


Uh, how about she's hot? Haven't you and I already been through this, or was that someone else?


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> i can't name a single redeeming quality about her.


she’s a lovely woman and a very devoted mother


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Angus .. because he isn't a f*cking asshole like the rest of them.


An old coworker who happened to jam with them once back in the 90's (rockabilly band)
told me a story of when they hung out afterwards and he let Angus play his '59 Gretsch Anni.
Angus looked over this guitar with a cigarette dangling from his lips and let the ash drop in
through the f-holes and didn't even apologize when my friend admonished him for it.


----------



## ZeroGravity

adcandour said:


> Wasn't Goatse in a punk band? Easily the biggest asshole.


I think that's stretching it, don't you think?


----------



## John Fisher

Speaking of Ted , Sebastien Bach did not have many positive things to say about him from the Superband thing they did. He apparently called Nugent out on him being a racist right in front of some black guys doing the camera work.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> as much as i dig angus. and you KNOW i do, alot. there is the one nagging thing that suggests otherwise:
> 
> i saw the interview on youtube where brian said they left all his gear in the driveway without a word to him. interestingly enough, i can't find it anymore. i searched youtube for 20 minutes, and it just doesn't seem to be there anymore. he has since recanted, saying that he "exaggerated a bit". we all know lawyers and money can make people change their story, and the fact the interview seems to be un-find-able now, suggests that's what may have occurred.
> you cant exaggerate something like finding all your gear dumped in the driveway without any notice. it either happened, or it was a lie.
> 
> i agree about courtney love though. she's human slag. after having read her bio, and from what i know of her from other sources, i can't name a single redeeming quality about her.


I also heard that story too but I couldn't find anything either that would substantiate that story! Who knows, it could be the truth for all we know.


----------



## Lola

Scotty said:


> Sorry, I’m calling BS on this. Fame is no excuse to act like a douchebag. Overinflated or padded egos gives nobody the right to act out of the realm of what’s right. These issues are caused by people who no longer check themselves because they think they are exempt due to their stature. Their ego is theirs to monitor.
> 
> I agree with [email protected] Tacky Teddy and those who idolize him. He’s no hero, more like a gasbag of a weasel who exemplifies every single thing that a man should not be. I couldn’t stand him before this thread and it sure didn’t get any better


Who is [email protected] Tacky Teddy? When I googled that all I could come up with was stuffed teddy bears.


----------



## Alex

I almost fell out of my seat reading an interview with Malmsteen a long time ago in a guitar mag and the question was about his routine before going on stage. His response: "I like good blow job" 

I'm a huge Steve Howe fan and heard many stories of people that met him (including a friend ) that he can be a bit of an ass.


----------



## Lola

Alex said:


> I almost fell out of my seat reading an interview with Malmsteen a long time ago in a guitar mag and the question was about his routine before going on stage. His response: "I like good blow job"
> 
> I'm a huge Steve Howe fan and heard many stories of people that met him (including a friend ) that he can be a bit of an ass.


Malmsteen abused his wife physically and mentally. There are several articles to substantiate this. What a disgusting piece of sh*t.


----------



## ed2000

Malmsteen on a plane




--only need to listen to 40 secs.


----------



## BSTheTech

I used to work with a guy who was a draft dodger during Vietnam. Prior to heading North to keep Canada safe from the Viet Cong he was a hippy living in San Fran and used to hang out in Haight Ashbury , played in some bands, and knew a few of the acts from that era (use to hang out with some of the guys from Jefferson Airplane). Anyways...long story short...he used to comment that the BIGGEST asshole he ever met during that time (besides the US Army) was Grace Slick. He described her as the text book definition of an asshole. Someone who makes a person feel bad, or makes their life difficult for no apparent reason. He had some great stories...


----------



## bolero

Scotty said:


> Sorry, I’m calling BS on this. Fame is no excuse to act like a douchebag. Overinflated or padded egos gives nobody the right to act out of the realm of what’s right. These issues are caused by people who no longer check themselves because they think they are exempt due to their stature. Their ego is theirs to monitor.
> 
> I agree with [email protected] Tacky Teddy and those who idolize him. He’s no hero, more like a gasbag of a weasel who exemplifies every single thing that a man should not be. I couldn’t stand him before this thread and it sure didn’t get any better


bah, whatever.

people expect celebrities to be perfectly polite all the time: signing autographs, putting up with strangers harrassing them while they are trying to eat dinner, never be grumpy, etc

woe betide anyone who refuses to sign something; half of it will be sold on ebay anyway....but in the eyes of the autographee, this person is now an ASSHOLE

I have heard it many times from friends " so-and-so is such an asshole, he refused to sign my autograph"

I saw Steve Howe in a small venue: before the show they had an autograph signing session & my first impression was that he was an asshole..." no shaking hands!! "

what an entitled prick!! 

then I realized: think of all the germs you get from shaking hands with random groups of people. Hell 50% of the dudes I see in the John don't even wash their damned hands afterwards


----------



## GuitarsCanada

bolero said:


> bah, whatever.
> 
> people expect celebrities to be perfectly polite all the time: signing autographs, putting up with strangers harrassing them while they are trying to eat dinner, never be grumpy, etc
> 
> woe betide anyone who refuses to sign something; half of it will be sold on ebay anyway....but in the eyes of the autographee, this person is now an ASSHOLE
> 
> I have heard it many times from friends " so-and-so is such an asshole, he refused to sign my autograph"
> 
> I saw Steve Howe in a small venue: before the show they had an autograph signing session & my first impression was that he was an asshole..." no shaking hands!! "
> 
> what an entitled prick!!
> 
> then I realized: think of all the germs you get from shaking hands with random groups of people. Hell 50% of the dudes I see in the John don't even wash their damned hands afterwards


The first time I encountered the "no shaking hands" thing was many years ago in Las Vegas. We were out there for a mini vacation and to attend the Indy Car race. We were wandering around before the race and up comes Arie Luyendyk (2 time Indy 500 winner) and I asked him if he would pose for a pic with my wife, which he did with a big smile. I then put out my hand to shake his and he offered me a clenched fist, a fist bump thing. At first I thought, wow this guy is a jerk, wont even shake my hand. But later I thought to myself how many times he must be approached in like a 20 minute period just walking through a crowd at a race track. How easy it is to pick up germs. These guys depend on staying healthy at all times. They can't afford to catch a cold or flu and take time off work. 











A touring musician would be in the same situation. I understand it now. Can you imagine singers and touring and trying to stay healthy with 80 dates staring you in the face. With millions of dollars on the line not only for them, but all the people that work for them and the promoters and the ticket holders.

The big stars really have no private life. They can't go anywhere. I met Roger Daltrey in Chicago one time at the airport. He stopped to chat for a minute, signed an autograph and shook my hand. Seems like not much for a person like me, who went right back to obscurity afterward. But he may have done that 20 more times that day. It's not a life I would want at all.


----------



## ZeroGravity

I keep hearing that despite the girl-next-door public persona, that Taylor Swift is actually quite nasty in real life.


----------



## Guest

GuitarsCanada said:


> How easy it is to pick up germs.


Some guys feel that they need to shake with a strong grip.
When a person needs his hands to make a living,
getting your fingers crushed doesn't help.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> Some guys feel that they need to shake with a strong grip.
> When a person needs his hands to make a living,
> getting your fingers crushed doesn't help.


This.

Now multiply that by the number of people wanting to shake your hand in a day. Even a "light" grip will start to hurt after a while.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

laristotle said:


> Some guys feel that they need to shake with a strong grip.
> When a person needs his hands to make a living,
> getting your fingers crushed doesn't help.


Also, I will add that I have seen many celebrities over the years in restaurants or other settings where it is just not appropriate to approach them IMO. With family somewhere, or in an obvious private moment. It is common courtesy to leave them alone in those situations. If you approach them and they are rude to you, you deserve it. Don't blame them, it is your ignorance.


----------



## Guest

GuitarsCanada said:


> It is common courtesy to leave them alone in those situations.
> If you approach them and they are rude to you, you deserve it.
> Don't blame them, it is your ignorance.


and arrogance.


----------



## Lola

keto said:


> Thread may get canned if you don't edit the title.


Page 6 and still going!


----------



## keto

Don't you play rock?


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Page 6 and still going!


you certainly showed us!


----------



## Lola

vadsy said:


> you certainly showed us!


What an immature comment!

I just made a comment. Nothing more, nothing less!

It's like arguing with a drunk when it comes to talking with you! Just shit talk. I couldn't expect anything less from you though.

Why pick on me consistently? What the eff did I ever do to you to warrant this kind of treatment?


----------



## Lola

keto said:


> Don't you play rock?


Nice comment!


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> What an immature comment!
> 
> I just made a comment. Nothing more, nothing less!
> 
> It's like arguing with a drunk when it comes to talking with you! Just shit talk. I couldn't expect anything less from you though.
> 
> Why pick on me consistently? What the eff did I ever do to you to warrant this kind of treatment?


you're overthinking it, best put me back on that ignore list and stick with it this time


----------



## Diablo

I'm obviously not a celeb and I hate handshaking as well...esp at church in flu season, or when I'm out to dinner. I don't want to touch someones hands when I'm about to eat. a friendly wave or nod will suffice.


----------



## Lincoln

I gained 10lbs in December, so I'm pretty sure I've got a good shot at this biggest asshole in rock award thing. Where do I apply?


----------



## vadsy

Lincoln said:


> I gained 10lbs in December, so I'm pretty sure I've got a good shot at this biggest asshole in rock award thing. Where do I apply?


I would chat @Lola up on that, she seems to be gathering data and this thread is rolling well on to page 8.


----------



## Diablo

vadsy said:


> Yea, I’m the shit disturber. You throw out a bunch of random musicians names and call them assholes to see what sticks with fellow forumites, ..hmmm I wonder what the goal of this thread is?


Just a word of advice. Ive never been one to use "ignore lists" but without naming names, I added a pompous hypocritical windbag and a ditzy bipolar airhead to mine a little while back and this site has become infinitely more enjoyable to me. I'm sure I will live just fine without their nuggets of wisdom. No FOMO here. 
Similarly, I hope if some find me abrasive, they do the same to me, for the betterment of all.
Irreconcilable differences is not just for divorces it seems


----------



## keto

Lola said:


> Nice comment!


I'm blushing. Thank you.


----------



## BSTheTech

Ok one more. Another buddy flew private corporate jets for awhile and regularly had famous people on board. I once asked who his worst client was (this was about ten years ago). He said, without pausing, Pink was the worst to that point. This would have been early in her career and she was likely in her teens or early 20's. I guess she had a nic fit somewhere over nowhere and demanded to have a cigarette and proceeded to throw a legit fit when told no. A fit with such rage they had to put down at the nearest strip to let her have a smoke. That was the last straw, and they refused to her business after that. She was generally wretched throughout the flight as well.


----------



## guitarman2

Diablo said:


> Just a word of advice. Ive never been one to use "ignore lists" but without naming names, I added a pompous hypocritical windbag and a ditzy bipolar airhead to mine a little while back and this site has become infinitely more enjoyable to me. I'm sure I will live just fine without their nuggets of wisdom. No FOMO here.
> Similarly, I hope if some find me abrasive, they do the same to me, for the betterment of all.
> Irreconcilable differences is not just for divorces it seems


Testing...check, check 1 2 3. Can you hear me? Just seeing if I'm one of the ones on your ignore list.


----------



## guitarman2

I watched a movie on Netflix, think it was called "Hired Guns". It sure didn't paint Billy Joel in a good light.


----------



## Wardo

About 8:00 a.m. a good few years ago I was NB on Yonge and stopped for a red at Shuter which is the street that Massey is on. Ian Anderson comes rolling along on the cross walk with a cup of coffee in each hand. The window on my truck was open, I looked at him, he looked at me and knew that I had recognized him. That was it, I didn’t say anything although I suppose if he was standing in a line beside me at the coffee shop I might have said: “so what? You gotta go get the coffee yerself now?”


----------



## Alex

Wardo said:


> About 8:00 a.m. a good few years ago I was NB on Yonge and stopped for a red at Shuter which is the street that Massey is on. Ian Anderson comes rolling along on the cross walk with a cup of coffee in each hand. The window on my truck was open, I looked at him, he looked at me and knew that I had recognized him. That was it, I didn’t say anything although I suppose if he was standing in a line beside me at the coffee shop I might have said: “so what? You gotta go get the coffee yerself now?”


I caught JT in '94 at Massey Hall. They were making fun of themselves even back then....wearing miner's headlamps and pretending to do a light show during the concert. It was funny. Great show with Martin Barre absolutely wailing with a Marshall stack. And then some stupid fan threw a bottle and missed Anderson's head by very little. Music stopped. Anderson belted in true British fashion "Which ca(u)nt threw this" and the show ended.


----------



## John Fisher

Was that the Crest Of A Knave tour? I saw that in Hamilton, it was a great show, However no one was thee and it still remains our biggest money loser yet LOL


----------



## Lola

Met Kim Mitchell on Yonge street, downtown TO. Very nice gentleman! Very amiable and humble!


----------



## guitarman2

Wardo said:


> About 8:00 a.m. a good few years ago I was NB on Yonge and stopped for a red at Shuter which is the street that Massey is on. Ian Anderson comes rolling along on the cross walk with a cup of coffee in each hand. The window on my truck was open, I looked at him, he looked at me and knew that I had recognized him. That was it, I didn’t say anything although I suppose if he was standing in a line beside me at the coffee shop I might have said: “so what? You gotta go get the coffee yerself now?”


I love Jethro Tull and have listened to their music since I was a kid, about 40 + years. But I wouldn't know him if I fell over him. Hard to believe how many rock bands I've listened to where I really don't know or would not recognize the members if I saw them.


----------



## bolero




----------



## Diablo

BSTheTech said:


> Ok one more. Another buddy flew private corporate jets for awhile and regularly had famous people on board. I once asked who his worst client was (this was about ten years ago). He said, without pausing, Pink was the worst to that point. This would have been early in her career and she was likely in her teens or early 20's. I guess she had a nic fit somewhere over nowhere and demanded to have a cigarette and proceeded to throw a legit fit when told no. A fit with such rage they had to put down at the nearest strip to let her have a smoke. That was the last straw, and they refused to her business after that. She was generally wretched throughout the flight as well.


She *seems* like someone who can have anger issues pretty easily.


----------



## keto

She also has a rep as a *very* hard worker, has an amazing voice - not my style of music but I must have seen her in a dozen or more TV performances, awards shows etc, she never that I can tell lip syncs, and has big power - and I have heard and read she treats her crew well. She looks in great shape too, I’d be surprised if she still smokes, though I know at that age the two aren’t necessarily mutually exclusive.


----------



## Wardo

I could write 20 pages of anecdotes about Tull tours from the early 70s to not that long ago. Seen them many times and lottsa stories some of them about absent friends.


----------



## Lincoln

Lola said:


> Met Kim Mitchell on Yonge street, downtown TO. Very nice gentleman! Very amiable and humble!


Oh, he sounds just like Vadsy!


----------



## vadsy

Lincoln said:


> Oh, he sounds just like Vadsy!


I have better tastes in hats, patio lanterns and I'm a way better guitar player.


----------



## [email protected]

Biggest asshole, Cage the Elephant


----------



## keto

[email protected] said:


> Biggest asshole, Cage the Elephant


Said The Whale.


----------



## Lincoln

[email protected] said:


> Biggest asshole, Cage the Elephant


I had to google them. Thank you for the enlightenment


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Met Kim Mitchell on Yonge street, downtown TO. Very nice gentleman! Very amiable and humble!


Everyone's met Kim down there at one time or another (I met him twice). lol.


----------



## High/Deaf

Alex said:


> I'm a huge Steve Howe fan and heard many stories of people that met him (including a friend ) that he can be a bit of an ass.


A friend of mine was Yes' LD in the early to mid 90s. Mr Howe would not fly to any domestic locations and drove his Merc instead. He wanted company so Rod traveled with him. Had mostly good things to say, as they did get to know each other quite well, all that windshield time together.

But I'm sure he's had off-moments as well. I just prefer to think about Rod's experiences - being as Mr Howe is a bit of a god to me.


----------



## Alex

High/Deaf said:


> A friend of mine was Yes' LD in the early to mid 90s. Mr Howe would not fly to any domestic locations and drove his Merc instead. He wanted company so Rod traveled with him. Had mostly good things to say, as they did get to know each other quite well, all that windshield time together.
> 
> But I'm sure he's had off-moments as well. I just prefer to think about Rod's experiences - being as Mr Howe is a bit of a god to me.


Same here H/D. In my books, there are three sides to every story and more importantly, evaluating the artist merits on their body of work as opposed to what social media thinks of said artist. Although the Howe story i mentioned involves Anderson and Wakeman and pretty funny :- ). Remind me to tell you it some other time.


----------



## High/Deaf

Alex said:


> Same here H/D. In my books, there are three sides to every story and more importantly, evaluating the artist merits on their body of work as opposed to what social media thinks of said artist. Although the Howe story i mentioned involves Anderson and Wakeman and pretty funny :- ). Remind me to tell you it some other time.


I've often wondered about some of their recording sessions. Five brilliant musicians, with five different concepts and end-goals in their heads, and someone, somehow making a decisive song out of that (I've heard that Squire was often the arbitrator in those struggles). 

I'm sure some of their tunes were 'solo written' but the ones that were written by the group, I bet there was some screamin' and yellin' and maybe a bit of throwin' going on there. Would make a great book!

Look forward to the story.


----------



## leftysg

keto said:


> Said The Whale.


Dinosaur junior


----------



## leftysg

Wardo said:


> About 8:00 a.m. a good few years ago I was NB on Yonge and stopped for a red at Shuter which is the street that Massey is on. Ian Anderson comes rolling along on the cross walk with a cup of coffee in each hand. The window on my truck was open, I looked at him, he looked at me and knew that I had recognized him. That was it, I didn’t say anything although I suppose if he was standing in a line beside me at the coffee shop I might have said: “so what? You gotta go get the coffee yerself now?”


You had song potential there. His song "water carrier" is about serving bottles of water to tourists at high markup I believe. You could have grabbed a coffee and maybe become the subject of "coffee carrier". Would have been worth the ticket perhaps!


----------



## Guest

Alex said:


> Remind me to tell you it some other time.





High/Deaf said:


> Look forward to the story.


I'm curious now too.
Start a fresh thread?
I'm sure that there's a thread somewhere with cool rock stories on here.


----------



## Alex

here is the G rated version of the story:

That tour was the _Yessongs _band. I'd gone to the venue (which was in my then-hometown, Durham NH) with a couple of gig bags over my shoulder and used the "Klein Electric Guitars rep" strategy -- same thing PRSh did in the early days -- to get to Steve's tech. After a 2-hour hang onstage with him in his onstage portable guitar repair shop (!) I stopped at my local coffee shop where I happened to be in line behind Rick Wakeman who was there with Jon Anderson. 90 minutes of chat and hilarity later, I had two new friends, VIP backstage passes, and front-row comp tickets. Great guys, those two, and we had a good hang after the show as well. (with a couple of hilarious moments when they asked me, "How did it go with Steve? Did he like your guitars?"; clearly they think Steve is rather odd as well, although Rick used a more colourful expression)

Steve, ehhrmmm... ...to be fair, it would have been better to meet him under other circumstances. Shortly before sound check is the worst possible time to meet any musician who's as fastidious about things as Steve is.


----------



## cdntac

Alex said:


> Steve, ehhrmmm... ...to be fair, it would have been better to meet him under other circumstances. Shortly before sound check is the worst possible time to meet any musician who's as fastidious about things as Steve is.


I've never met a tech who thinks sound check is a good moment to chat.


----------



## Lola

My hubby did Rock merchandising for a number of years. I got to meet Bryan Adams. When my husband introduced me I felt like I was wasting Bryan's precious time! No eye contact, no salutation. Shook my hand and started talking to someone else. I felt about 2 inches high. He is or was a bit of a prima donna.

We toured with Honeymoon suite! What a great bunch of guys. Fun to be with and hangout. 

Got to meet Ian Gillian of Deep Purple fame. A really nice guy. I asked him if he would give me his autograph and he said sure! He put my name on his picture with love Ian in his handwriting. Very humble and just a regular guy. 

My hubby also did something for the Guess who back in the day and met Randy and Burton Cummings. He said they were both arrogant as all get out. Burton would throw a fit when things didn't go his way. 

Marilyn Manson. This is directly from his touring sound tech. You were never allowed to look Manson in the eyes or you feared his wrath when he freaked out on you for not having his permission to look directly at him in the face. That is really effed up!


----------



## cdntac

Lola said:


> We toured with Honeymoon suite! What a great bunch of guys. Fun to be with and hangout!


Derry seemed like a nice guy when I met him after a show in London in 2007. He was standing in front of me at a convenience store and I struck up a conversation (we have a mutual friend). The show had really affected my hearing --- it was so loud that my hearing was distorted unlike anything I've ever experienced before or since --- so we didn't talk long but the next morning he saw me in the hotel and we started talking some more.

They were playing a festival near us a couple of days later and he offered us comp tix. He phoned me the day of the show saying we were on the list. I thought that was quite generous of him.


----------



## Lola

cdntac said:


> Derry seemed like a nice guy when I met him after a show in London in 2007. He was standing in front of me at a convenience store and I struck up a conversation (we have a mutual friend). The show had really affected my hearing --- it was so loud that my hearing was distorted unlike anything I've ever experienced before or since --- so we didn't talk long but the next morning he saw me in the hotel and we started talking some more.
> 
> They were playing a festival near us a couple of days later and he offered us comp tix. He phoned me the day of the show saying we were on the list. I thought that was quite generous of him.


Ya Derry was a really nice guy, such an underrated guitar player too. Their bass player Gary Lalonde lives around the corner from us. He was such a super guy as well. They still have a big following especially just west of the border.


----------



## JCJ

You never know if someone is having a bad day. If you're famous, and meet someone once, and you act shitty that's all the person will remember. I read somewhere that David Letterman always left a big tip when he dined out, whether the service was good or not. You stiff a lousy waiter and all that gets around is you're a cheap SOB.


----------



## player99

I never met a grumpy star.


----------



## Milkman

Don Brewer and Mel Schacher for the way they screwed Mark Farner.

No Farner = no Funk.


----------



## DrumBob

I've met a lot of famous musicians, and Neil Schon was far and away the biggest asshole I ever had the displeasure of meeting. It's a long story that I don't feel like repeating. In less than 60 seconds, he turned me against him for life. He's a nasty POS.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

DrumBob said:


> I've met a lot of famous musicians, and Neil Schon was far and away the biggest asshole I ever had the displeasure of meeting. It's a long story that I don't feel like repeating. In less than 60 seconds, he turned me against him for life. He's a nasty POS.


I sense it has something to do with your gf/wife why you would hate such a beautiful man😆


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Lola said:


> Let's not forget Courtney Love. The name says it all.


Speaking of Ted Nugent...

If you don’t know, google “Courtney Love Ted Nugent”.


----------



## Lola

You know who is a real sad piece of work is Greg Godovitz of Goddo, a widely popular Scarborough band. They played at a bar that I was bartending at. He is arrogant and dirty SOB.


----------



## DrumBob

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I sense it has something to do with your gf/wife why you would hate such a beautiful man😆


Trust me, my wife wasn't there.


----------



## keithb7

Perhaps being a star with an inflated ego shields you from reality. In the normal world, when you treat someone like shit, they abandon you. When the people around you are all hired help and they are paid to put up with your shit they stick around. Even if people around get sick of your crap, there are thousands more folks liked up to step in. Ready to financially benefit from your success and fame. Then there are the fans throwing themselves at your feet everywhere you look. Most rock stars seem to have trouble with long term relationships. Perhaps the people closest to them leave them. They could be deeply hurt and not understand why. Most everyone else they treat like shit sticks around. Maybe they can't understand why the wife left with the kids. Seems like there is potential for a crappy shallow life for some. With enough fame and money you can bark orders and get what you want. No doubt you can become quite a pompous ass.

Check out some of the YT video on drummer Buddy Rich tearing a strip out of his band. Just brutal.


----------



## Paul M

"When I move I slice like a #$&@'n hammer." - Paul Anka

Maybe not the most tactful, but he's not wrong.


----------



## Diablo

keithb7 said:


> Perhaps being a star with an inflated ego shields you from reality. In the normal world, when you treat someone like shit, they abandon you. When the people around you are all hired help and they are paid to put up with your shit they stick around. Even if people around get sick of your crap, there are thousands more folks liked up to step in. Ready to financially benefit from your success and fame. Then there are the fans throwing themselves at your feet everywhere you look. Most rock stars seem to have trouble with long term relationships. Perhaps the people closest to them leave them. They could be deeply hurt and not understand why. Most everyone else they treat like shit sticks around. Maybe they can't understand why the wife left with the kids. Seems like there is potential for a crappy shallow life for some. With enough fame and money you can bark orders and get what you want. No doubt you can become quite a pompous ass.
> 
> Check out some of the YT video on drummer Buddy Rich tearing a strip out of his band. Just brutal.


ya, they do seem to have real messed up personal lives...hard to pinpoint the cause though....is it the extreme type_A personality, or the drugs or the philandering etc?

I can _almost_ get the asshole behaviour when its about demanding the best from the people around them. In their minds, the world ie a great performance, is resting on their shoulders, theyve no doubt been let down by incompetency around them at some point and theyre the ones that look bad when things get fucked up...its much more understandable than those that simply act like some sort of diva/deity/royalty for the sake of their ego. At least, its partially "for the fans".
I can say that Ive seen lots of upper management in the corporate world with the same bad tempers, and demanding, overbearing, ruthless personalities that some rock stars exhibit....as well as the multiple failed marriages lol


----------



## Lola

Diablo said:


> ya, they do seem to have real messed up personal lives...hard to pinpoint the cause though....is it the extreme type_A personality, or the drugs or the philandering etc?
> 
> I can _almost_ get the asshole behaviour when its about demanding the best from the people around them. In their minds, the world ie a great performance, is resting on their shoulders, theyve no doubt been let down by incompetency around them at some point and theyre the ones that look bad when things get fucked up...its much more understandable than those that simply act like some sort of diva/deity/royalty for the sake of their ego. At least, its partially "for the fans".
> I can say that Ive seen lots of upper management in the corporate world with the same bad tempers, and demanding, overbearing, ruthless personalities that some rock stars exhibit....as well as the multiple failed marriages lol


You must be talking about my boss! Lol She exhibits all of the characteristics above and then some. On her 3rd marriage. She is the biggest asshole in my life right now. Should I stay or should I go. I would just hate to lose my benefit pkg nothing more. It has been a boon for us especially with all the drugs my hubby is on for his cancer and surgeries.

You nailed it Diablo!


----------



## Midnight Rider

John Lennon,... yeah, that's right,... I said it. Plenty of stories in the archives.


----------



## Milkman

Elton John.....


Wait, sorry, is the question "who IS the biggest asshole" or "who HAS the biggest asshole"?


----------



## Lola

Midnight Rider said:


> John Lennon,... yeah, that's right,... I said it. Plenty of stories in the archives.


I have ready plenty of things about John. Apparently he was a nasty prick.


----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> Elton John.....
> 
> 
> Wait, sorry, is the question "who IS the biggest asshole" or "who HAS the biggest asshole"?



Based in the $#!+ he spews these days...Ted Nugent could win, or at least make the podium for both categories.


----------



## Lola

Paul M said:


> Based in the $#!+ he spews these days...Ted Nugent could win, or at least make the podium for both categories.


NRA Ted! He is I think up in my top 5!

Apparently EVH was a bit of a jerk as well.

I guess it’s the ego doing the talking!


----------



## DrumBob

As a journalist, I have met a lot of famous musicians, and Neil Schon from Journey was far and away the biggest asshole I ever encountered. Just a viciously rude, arrogant, ill-tempered POS.


----------



## Guncho

Eric Clapton


----------



## Midnight Rider

DrumBob said:


> As a journalist, I have met a lot of famous musicians, and Neil Schon from Journey was far and away the biggest asshole I ever encountered. Just a viciously rude, arrogant, ill-tempered POS.


Details?


----------



## Milkman

Boy George


----------



## Milkman

Sorry I thought it was who HAS the biggest asshole in rock.


----------

